
What's Wrong with Object-Oriented Programming? - lkrubner
http://www.yegor256.com/2016/08/15/what-is-wrong-object-oriented-programming.html
======
Rallerbabs
I'd like to see an example of a good, non-OOP program.

~~~
bobsh
[http://www.projectoberon.com/](http://www.projectoberon.com/) maybe?

